# Parrots and apple skin? And what fruits will yours eat?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Do I need to peel off the skin from apples before chopping them up to give to my parrotlet and African grey? Neither of them are fussed on any fruit or veg. They'll eat a little banana but the parrotlet is so fussy with it all and thinks chucking it on the floor of the cage is great fun! 
Are apples too acidic for them? Bearing in mind the parrotlet may be different as she is so small. I wouldn't know how much to give her. 

Any other fruits your parrots you chop up raw for your parrots to eat that prove popular? I know to stay away from avacado and oranges. Whatever I serve I know to stay away from pips, seeds and cores but unsure about skins of certain fruits. 
I asked this on the lizard section too about bananas..I always give completely yellow bananas to my bearded dragon when he does have some as I read it's not good to give ones with even a little green or black on. If there's any truth to that then is this true for all animals including parrots? Thanks.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You may get more interest if you ask a mod to move this to the avian section:2thumb:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol thanks. I didn't know till you said there was an avian section. How longs that been there? :blush:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

My african grey absolutly loves peas in the pod......give him the whole thing and he peods and peels the peas and stuffs his face!
He also loves the little boxes of raisins , give him the whole box and he opens it and eats them out of the box!!

He also eats mango and melon, if hes a bit unsure i let him watch me eat some then ill put it in my lips and offer it to him and he usually takes it then!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> Lol thanks. I didn't know till you said there was an avian section. How longs that been there? :blush:


 
Actually not that long, its a new section:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

BlackRose said:


> Do I need to peel off the skin from apples before chopping them up to give to my parrotlet and African grey? Neither of them are fussed on any fruit or veg. They'll eat a little banana but the parrotlet is so fussy with it all and thinks chucking it on the floor of the cage is great fun!
> Are apples too acidic for them? Bearing in mind the parrotlet may be different as she is so small. I wouldn't know how much to give her.
> 
> Any other fruits your parrots you chop up raw for your parrots to eat that prove popular? I know to stay away from avacado and oranges. Whatever I serve I know to stay away from pips, seeds and cores but unsure about skins of certain fruits.
> I asked this on the lizard section too about bananas..I always give completely yellow bananas to my bearded dragon when he does have some as I read it's not good to give ones with even a little green or black on. If there's any truth to that then is this true for all animals including parrots? Thanks.


Apple skin is fine for parrots to eat, as are oranges. Many people say remove pips from apples before feeding to parrots (as they contain cyanide), but they are enjoyed by parrots are no danger if fed in small quantities. The main foods to avoid are avocado, chocolate, alcohol & foods with high salt levels. Bananas are fine, apart from when they are sludgy & black.


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*breeder of african greys!!*

some of the things my parrots/chicks enjoy all the time-
corn on the cob(a favourite)
potatos
apples with skins
pomygranite(a favourite)
boiled egg(not often as a treat)
grounded egg shell(fine)onto soft fruits
peppers/chillies,
these are some of the things they eat and love but on the other hand i can feed them these and they will just through out of bowl:gasp:i think they do it for a laugh and control:2thumb:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

my lil man eats loads!

carrots
apple
grapes
peppers
baby sweet corn
brocoli
pasta (as a treat)
peas in the pod
green beans

the list goes on his breeder started him off so im quite lucky just offer your birds different things everyday im sure they will find something they like as its not great just feeding them a seed only diet: victory:


----------

